# Supplements For Collapse Trachea



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

My friends dog was just diagnosed with Collapse Trachea. It seems like a lot of people on here go to Holistic Vets. Any ones dog on here on supplements for CT or have you used it on dogs in the past with CT. There is so much stuff out there for joints, allergies, heart but you don't see much supplements to help CT


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi - our elderly dog has a collapsing trachea. He had an ultrasound, and t is considered moderate in severity.
Our vet recently recommended Vetri Disc by Vetri Science (the same one that you mentioned for disc degeneration). It isn't marketed as being for CT, but she said that it strengthens the cartilage which helps. I was familiar with it because our previous dog Molly took it for disc issues.
He has been taking it for a few months, and it does seem that he is coughing and clearing his throat less.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a 12 yr. old Maltese boy that was just diagnosed also. He was put on a short course of prednisone, to calm the inflammation and on a strong cough syrup. The prednisone really helped, but he continues to need the cough syrup twice a day. It keeps the cough to a minimum. His collapse is pretty severe too. 
He has been on a Cosequin DS supplement for years now.
If anyone has found anything else, would be nice to hear. So little can be done for this. I lost a boy 20 yrs ago. He died in my arms when the trachea collapsed, so I hope to avoid a repeat.
A lot better health care now. They had no meds to help him in those days.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The only thing they gave Alex was the strong cough syrup. At the end I had to give him a lot. Vet said give him as much as he needs to be comfortable, there is nothing else we can do anyway. We were warned that if the trachea suddenly collapses it is the end.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

jody10 said:


> My friends dog was just diagnosed with Collapse Trachea. It seems like a lot of people on here go to Holistic Vets. Any ones dog on here on supplements for CT or have you used it on dogs in the past with CT. There is so much stuff out there for joints, allergies, heart but you don't see much supplements to help CT


In an earlier post you said you were told that your puppy had CT. How old is your friend's dog? Are they litter mates? How was the diagnosis made - by palpating the throat or using more thorough diagnostics such as fluoroscopy?


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

No not the same litter. She has a yorkshire terrier. I just think CT is a lot more common in little breeds then people realize.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

The vet at Ohio State prescribed Prednisone for awhile, along with Hydrocodone for my dog Roxy. She actually did very well with the Hydrocodone as it suppresses the cough.


----------

